# Android: Nutzer verwenden oft unsichere Sperrmuster



## DH (25. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Android: Nutzer verwenden oft unsichere Sperrmuster* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Android: Nutzer verwenden oft unsichere Sperrmuster


----------



## SynnoNym (25. August 2015)

Und dafür braucht es die Master-Arbeit einer Studentin? Das sollte doch jedem klar sein... Wer, wie etwa mein Bruder, ein liegendes L als Sperrmuster verwendet, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn das jemand erraten kann.


----------



## MichaelG (25. August 2015)

Das beste ist immer noch der Fingerabdruck als Sicherungssystem. Der dürfte nur sehr schwer zu knacken sein.


----------



## McDrake (25. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das beste ist immer noch der Fingerabdruck als Sicherungssystem. Der dürfte nur sehr schwer zu knacken sein.



Hier stellt sich halt auch wiedermal die Kostenfrage.
Ich geb nicht so viel Geld für mein Handy aus.


----------



## Vordack (25. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das beste ist immer noch der Fingerabdruck als Sicherungssystem. Der dürfte nur sehr schwer zu knacken sein.



Meinst Du ehrlich die krassen Gängsta von heute haben Probleme damit mit nem Taschenmesser Leute zu verletzen? Sicherer, ja, nur ich befürchte daß dann plötzlich sehr viel mehr Leute mit fehlendem Zeigefinger/Daumen durch  die Gegend laufen werden


----------



## Wynn (25. August 2015)

CCC | Chaos Computer Club hackt Apple TouchID

iPhone-Benutzer sollten vermeiden, sensible Daten mit ihrem Fingerabdruck zu sichern. Dabei geht es nicht nur darum, daß der Fingerabdruck so leicht gefälscht werden kann. Auch kann man sehr leicht dazu gezwungen werden, sein Telefon zu entsperren, wenn man festgenommen wird. Einen Menschen dazu zu zwingen, ein sicheres Paßwort preiszugeben, ist dagegen um einiges schwieriger als einfach das Telefon vor seine Hände in Handschellen zu halten.


----------



## Bonkic (25. August 2015)

verwende schon ewig keine tastensperre mehr.


----------



## MichaelG (25. August 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> CCC | Chaos Computer Club hackt Apple TouchID
> 
> iPhone-Benutzer sollten vermeiden, sensible Daten mit ihrem Fingerabdruck zu sichern. Dabei geht es nicht nur darum, daß der Fingerabdruck so leicht gefälscht werden kann. Auch kann man sehr leicht dazu gezwungen werden, sein Telefon zu entsperren, wenn man festgenommen wird. Einen Menschen dazu zu zwingen, ein sicheres Paßwort preiszugeben, ist dagegen um einiges schwieriger als einfach das Telefon vor seine Hände in Handschellen zu halten.



Du meinst wegen einem popeligen IPhone hält Dir einer die Knarre an den Kopf und sagt Fingerabdruck her ? Die meisten Handydiebstähle sind Beschaffungskriminalität (Drogen). Die suchen kaum mal eben den dazugehörigen Besitzer und bedrohen den, mal eben sein Handy zu entsperren. Die meisten klauen das Handy in der Umkleide oder aus Jacken im Restaurant und machen sich im Anschluß vom Acker. Und glaubst Du ernsthaft, daß der PIN-Code sicherer ist ? Und daß Du den in der gleichen Situation nicht auch rausrücken würdest ? Manches wird hier mit Krampf echt herbeikonstruiert. Solange ich nicht bei der Nasa, NSA oder sonst wo arbeite ist mein Handyinhalt für andere vollkommen sekundär. Außerdem machts mein Handy nach der 4. oder 5. Fehleingabe nicht mehr weil es dann einen Hard-Reset macht und alles glattstellt und das Gerät funktionsunfähig wird. Und dafür geht keiner ein Risiko ein mich zu bedrohen oder mir den Finger abzuschneiden.

Diese Szenarien sind echtes Clickbaiting nicht mehr. Auch der Aufwand einen künstlichen Fingerabdruck zu generieren ist imho irgendwie stark an den Haaren herbeigezogen. In einem Restaurant z.B. muß derjenige a) gerade mal mein Glas erwischt haben b) darauf meinen Fingerabdruck von x incl. Kellner erwischen und dann den Aufwand für die Kopie betreiben. Beim besten Willen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2015)

Mein Muster ist so kompliziert, dass ich mich ab und an darüber ärgere, so ein Muster erstellt zu haben, nämlich wenn ich am Wochenende auf dem Nachhauseweg mit einigen Bier intus das Handy benutzen will und es nicht hinkriege, so dass es temporär gesperrt bleibt...   

die meisten, die ich kenne, haben einfach nur nen "Wischer", damit das Smartphone aufwacht. Ehrlich gesagt ist es doch auch so: wenn man bei Freunden&co Schiss hat, dass die das Handy "missbrauchen", wenn man zB mal kurz auf Klo ist und das Handy liegen lässt, sollte man sich andere Freunde suchen. Und wenn es geklaut wird, haben die Diebe ganz andere Sachen im Sinn als das Handy zu durchforsten. Die löschen/resetten alles und verticken es, das war's.


@MichaelG: vielleicht mal LESEN... da steht _"... wenn man festgenommen wird_", nicht überfallen oder so - das ist halt der CCC, die haben halt vor allem Schiss davor, dass "der Staat" die ganze geheimen Kontakte usw. haben will und gehen davon aus, dass die Polizei bei einer (natürlich völlig ungerechtfertigten und unter verschwörerisch herbeigeführten Vorwänden) Festnahme an Deine Handydaten ranwollen UND dort definitiv was belastendes finden oder etwas, von dem du nicht wolltest, dass "der Staat" es weiß...   an sich ist dieser "Tipp" nur was für Leute, die beim CCC arbeiten, oder für Verbrecher, die was zu verbergen haben...


----------



## MichaelG (25. August 2015)

Ich sag ja Paranoia hoch 10. Sind ja schon amerikanische Einstellungen bei den CClern. Und glaubst Du ernstlich wenn der Staat jemand unter Druck setzt daß man nicht auch die PIN freiwillig rausrückt ? Und einen Reset kann man bei meinem erst machen wenn man die Codes kennt. Und wie gesagt nach der 5. falschen Eingabe ist Schicht im Schacht. Da hilft dann nur noch ein Apple-Service weiter.


----------



## McDrake (25. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich sag ja Paranoia hoch 10. Sind ja schon amerikanische Einstellungen bei den CClern. Und glaubst Du ernstlich wenn der Staat jemand unter Druck setzt daß man nicht auch die PIN freiwillig rausrückt ?


Zumal der Pin ja vom Provider her umgangen werden kann


----------



## MichaelG (25. August 2015)

Schon klar. Aber mal bitte ein paar realistischere Szenarios.  Letztendlich ist alles mit entsprechenden Aufwand irgendwie knackbar. Nur wer macht sich die Mühe bei irgendeinem Handy ?


----------



## svd (25. August 2015)

Realistischer ist, dass es unheimlich praktisch ist, wenn du deine GPS Position mit deinem Fingerabdruck bestätigst.

Da fliegt die Raketendrohne nicht erst blöd herum.


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Realistischer ist, dass es unheimlich praktisch ist, wenn du deine GPS Position mit deinem Fingerabdruck bestätigst.
> 
> Da fliegt die Raketendrohne nicht erst blöd herum.


 Dear Mr.Terrorist, 
we are proud to inform you, that you are the winner of our weekly Meet&Greet-Event with one of our most famous ARMY-members: Mr.Predator. He is looking forward to meeting yoo! All you have to do ist to validate your GPS-coordinates with your fingerprint on your Smartphone. Please do so as soon as you can - Mr.Predator allready is on air und will arrive soonly!
With best regards
your US-ARMY intelligence Service, provided bei CIA


----------



## svd (25. August 2015)

Ich würde noch dazuschreiben: Please, share this with all your friends. Mahmoud Hassan failed to forward this text. His first-born converted to Christianity and his daughter graduated from university.


----------



## Loosa (25. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das beste ist immer noch der Fingerabdruck als Sicherungssystem. Der dürfte nur sehr schwer zu knacken sein.



Da wäre ich speziell bei Androiden aber doch sehr vorsichtig. Manche Hersteller haben das Erkennungssystem nur unzureichend gesichert. Ein Passwort kann man ändern wenn es mal abgegriffen wurde, aber was machst du wenn dein Fingerabdruck im Netz landet?

Ich finde da hat sich Apple beim Design lobenswert gute Gedanken gemacht. Der Fingerabdruck wird nicht als Bild abgelegt und die Erkennungsroutine läuft in einem komplett eigenständigen Prozessor ab, der nur richtig oder falsch ans System weitergibt.

Da mache ich mir keine großen Sorgen das System zu benutzen. Fingerabdruck ist praktisch und geht fast so schnell wie Knopf drücken. Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich bei mir jemand die Mühe macht meinen Fingerabdruck und dann auch noch mein Handy zu klauen. Und das ganze bevor ich es bemerke und das Handy per Fernsperrung unbrauchbar mache?

Falls ich an Sicherheitsschleusen paranoid werde kann ich es ja ausschalten. Dann verlangt es das Passwort.


----------



## MichaelG (25. August 2015)

Ich hab ja ein Iphone 6 Plus .


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Da wäre ich speziell bei Androiden aber doch sehr vorsichtig. Manche Hersteller haben das Erkennungssystem nur unzureichend gesichert. Ein Passwort kann man ändern wenn es mal abgegriffen wurde, aber was machst du wenn dein Fingerabdruck im Netz landet?


 wer und warum sollte denn Deinen Fingerabdruck ins Netz stellen, und dann auch noch namentlich und so, dass eine andere Person dies findet UND weiß, wer du bist und wo du bist und dann gezielt unerlaubt auf Dein Handy zugreift? ^^ Du bräuchtest ja neben dem reinen Fingerabdruck auch noch andere Daten und im Zweifel auch das benutzte Gerät, sonst kannst du mit dem kopierten Abdruck ja gar nix anfangen (außer es geht darum, dass man einer Person mit Zugriff auf per Fingerabdruck gesicherte Hochsicherheits-Bereiche den Fingerabdruck klaut mit dem klaren Ziel, in diesen Bereich eindringen zu wollen)

  da könnte man dann an sich auch gleich hingehen und generell vor Fingerabdrucksensoren warnen, denn den Abdruck einfach so ins Netz zu stellen inkl. der Daten zur Person: dafür wäre ja ein sehr böser Wille nötig, und da könnte ja auch einer mit bösem Willen einfach ein zb von Dir benutztes Glas nehmen, den Fingerabdruck abgreifen und die Kopie davon ins Netz stellen...  ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das beste ist immer noch der Fingerabdruck als Sicherungssystem. Der dürfte nur sehr schwer zu knacken sein.


Selbst das ist nicht so sicher wie viele denken. Hab mal eine Sendung gesehen (war WDR Computerclub, glaube ich) wo gezeigt wurde dass man Abdrücke abscannen und auf eine spezielle Folie relativ einfach übertragen kann.
Ich wäre eher für einen Retina-Scan. DER ist kaum zu knacken, dazu müsste man jemanden schon das Auge rauspuhlen (*Demolition Man* lässt grüßen... )


----------



## MichaelG (25. August 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Selbst das ist nicht so sicher wie viele denken. Hab mal eine Sendung gesehen (war WDR Computerclub, glaube ich) wo gezeigt wurde dass man Abdrücke abscannen und auf eine spezielle Folie relativ einfach übertragen kann.
> Ich wäre eher für einen Retina-Scan. DER ist kaum zu knacken, dazu müsste man jemanden schon das Auge rauspuhlen (*Demolition Man* lässt grüßen... )



Ich sag nur Demolition Men.


----------



## MichaelG (25. August 2015)

2 doofe 1 Gedanke.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. August 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 2 doofe 1 Gedanke.


LOL


----------



## Loosa (26. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du bräuchtest ja neben dem reinen Fingerabdruck auch noch andere Daten und im Zweifel auch das benutzte Gerät, sonst kannst du mit dem kopierten Abdruck ja gar nix anfangen



Mir geht es nicht um das Handy, oder nichtmal das was man heute vielleicht mit Fingerabdrücken anstellt.
Du hast soweit recht, dass wenn jemand mein Passwort klaut er immer noch wissen muss zu welcher Person es gehört und für welchen Zweck es benutzt wird. Aber ein Fingerabdruck *ist* die Person. Und ein Zugangspasswort das sich nie wieder ändern lässt (chirurgische Maßnahmen außen vor).

Bei Apple war der Abdruck erst nur zur Entsperrung gut. Mittlerweile kann man damit Geldzahlungen veranlassen. Vielleicht kann ich mir in 5 Jahren Drohnenabfangjäger damit bestellen und in 10 meine Niere spenden (zur sofortigen Entfernung in der nächsten Nacht).

Wenn unveränderliche biometrische Daten zur Sicherung von Handys oder Computern verwendet werden, dann sollten diese gefälligst so designt sein, dass sie sich zumindest nicht aus dem Gerät stehlen lassen. Und das ist bei vielen Androiden eben nicht der Fall.



> dafür wäre ja ein sehr böser Wille nötig, und da könnte ja auch einer  mit bösem Willen einfach ein zb von Dir benutztes Glas nehmen



Vielleicht werden wir uns deswegen bald wieder angewöhnen Handschuhe zu tragen.
Das war früher ja auch vollkommen normal. Kamen Handschuhe eigentlich erst aus der Mode seit Fingerabdrücke zur Verbrechensbekämpfung verwendet wurden?


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2015)

Loosa schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht um das Handy, oder nichtmal das was man heute vielleicht mit Fingerabdrücken anstellt.
> Du hast soweit recht, dass wenn jemand mein Passwort klaut er immer noch wissen muss zu welcher Person es gehört und für welchen Zweck es benutzt wird. Aber ein Fingerabdruck *ist* die Person. Und ein Zugangspasswort das sich nie wieder ändern lässt (chirurgische Maßnahmen außen vor).


 Häh? Wenn einer nen Fingerabdruck klaut, muss der doch ebenfalls zuerst wissen, zu welcher Person er gehört - verstehe jetzt den Unterschied nicht ^^  

 oder wird der Abdruck zusammen mit allen persönlichen Daten irgendwo "hochgeladen" und kann daher als Paket gestohlen werden? Selbst dann müssten ja erstmal auf dem Handy die wichtigen Daten vorhanden sein - ich glaub zB, dass mein Nachname gar nicht auf dem Handy auftaucht - was nutzt einem dann mein Fingerabdruck, wenn er nur meinen Vornamen, meine Telefonnummer und den gmail-Kontonamen abgreift?

Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich die Abdruck-Methode trotzdem selber nicht nutze und nutzen will


----------

